# Shave top part of tail



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes of course. Sometimes a shaved neat tail looks better in the showring than a plaited one. The only thing that I would consider is if the horse is a native breed and your showing in the moutain and moorland class then I wouldn't clip it as judges would like to see the horse natural


----------



## minihorse (Aug 3, 2012)

can you go to a hair dresser supply store and get same color hair extensions? Just kidding, I couldn't resist!!! sorry! I joke because lily also rubs so the top of her tail looks like a bad toupe! Lily isn't shown so it really doesn't matter but it sure looks yukky on her. i bought nice scratching mats and put them on the wall, rounded edges to there wouldn't be any hair damage. has she ever used them.........NOPE. she finds a corner post and backs into it, won't be long before it has no edge and she'll have to find something else and i doubt that something else would be the mats i bought!!!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I see you are in Europe (I think). So, I don't need to get into the old Hunters and tradition thing.

While I have shaved the SIDES of the dock, I try not to touch the top of the dock. And, I much prefer pulling than shaving, personally.


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm back in Canada for the summer but yeah I'm european  Thanks for the tip Allison!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

SugarPlumLove said:


> My horse has rubbed the top of her tail and it looks all fuzzy and is too short(just the top part) to braid for the show. Would it be okay to shave part of it? I've heard people have done it before.


i used to have the same problem with my old mare. she would rub and rub and rub, trying to get the top of her tail braided was a NIGHTMARE! then a lady at one of the shows i went to told us about shaving and ever since then she had a lovely tidy, shaved tail. however ,if not done properly, it can look awful so make sure you don't take too much off


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> I see you are in Europe (I think). So, I don't need to get into the old Hunters and tradition thing.
> 
> While I have shaved the SIDES of the dock, I try not to touch the top of the dock. And, I much prefer pulling than shaving, personally.
> 
> ...


I completely agree, pulling is much neater - I pull my horse's tail. You can cheat and use a thinning knife which my sister does, as it doesn't hurt your hands as much but gives a nicer, neater finish than clipping.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I've seen the shaved tail pretty often among eventers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Can He Star said:


> i used to have the same problem with my old mare. she would rub and rub and rub, trying to get the top of her tail braided was a NIGHTMARE! then a lady at one of the shows i went to told us about shaving and ever since then she had a lovely tidy, shaved tail. however ,if not done properly, it can look awful so make sure you don't take too much off



Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

i will try and find some for you 

I'm not sure if I'm going to shave my new boys tail yet.... he has a nice tail, but braiding takes FOREVER! I'm rushed enough as it is on show days and the shaving is much easier to maintain


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

these aren't of my horses, but heres some examples for you


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Just for comparison, some pulled tails:




















Hehe, mine doesn't look that neat compared to the others, but here's one of Fitz pre-brushing:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The reason it is rubbed is the horse is itchy under it's tail as well as up there. I prevent this by slathering petroleum jelly under the dock and around the area the dock rests against and the tail head. A horse will raise it's tail as it walks and the mosquitoes dive in there for blood.This is one area that doesn't get sprayed and I won't anyway but the pet. jelly works well.


----------

